# Schemas and overcompensating...



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

<pulls up a stool, sits like Dwayne from "What's Happening>

Man, this is tough. I picked up "Reinvent Your Life" and I've been going through the book. I've definitely have "Social Exclusion" hardcore and I've definitely been
overcompensating BIG TIME, maybe borderline delusional. I keep overcompensating by pretending that people actually do like me, that everyone likes me so it's like these two
feelings going at each other, of course, it's like a false feeling so the feelings of being socially undesirable win.

I'm realizing that this overcompensating really just keeps me stuck. Very hard to deal with!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I really like the tools in that book. I've taken so much from it so far.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Its tempting when realising you may be overcompensating to go in the opposite direction and avoid or surrender. You need to take the 4th way - which is to follow the suggested path in the book.

It may take quite some time and none of this stuff is easy. Take it one schema at a time - the one you scored most highly on.

Check your score on entitlement as well as its common that this schema eveolves as a compensation for defectiveness or social isolation.


----------

